# Hard drive failure!



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok Guyz here's the deal...

I'm running XP from SCSI raid array and have 2x 60gb IDE over ATA thru a PCI slot. Both drives were working (except i can't transfer more than 25-50mb from one drive to the other at a time without system hang...
(i think this is due to the ATA being an old Highpoint and the HD's being IBM 60gb Deskstart and Seagate Baracuda!)
Anyhow this isn't the problem i've been using the new Seagate for DL's and the IBM is the older storage device. There are 6 partitions of 10/10/10/10 and 7 + blank boot partiton.

There is around 700mb-1.5gb free on each partiton.

Ok here is where the problem comes in..

(This first part probably has nothing to do with the problem but it is the chain of events which lead upto the failure...)
This week i tried to install America Army (new famed game!)...
without reading the small print... I have a Voodoo 3 and the game only runs with a Gforce /T&L not OpenGL...

After installing and finding this i uninstalled the game, after which none of my other games would work properly.. i could open Max Payne but i only had the option of T&L drivers.... and worms had a flickery picture... Thought maybe the drivers were stuck in the system somewhere... So, i uninstalled the drivers and card.. ran Norton and reinstalled the card and XP drivers.. still no joy.. 
So i though maybe it was something to do with Direct X8.1....
So i had a look on the web to find info and saw that DirectX8.1b was out early June so i decided to dl.

I selected the partition and folder for the file to goto and the download didn't start... (well... i had the option of using Gozilla but i decided not to use it and closed it... ) i tried again and nothing.. Just didn't seem to want to DL

Reboot/

After i rebooted i found that the links to my IBM HD (containing all my work, games, accounts etc) had a '!' slapped over them. Oh, strange i thought.. so i went to computer management and to disc management..... the partitions were showing but the drive said failed... usually one should be able to right click on the drive or partitons and reactivate (not that i've had to do this with this drive before).. i tried this and nothing. i shut down, checked connecitons and restarted listening for strange noises. 
(i had one of those 45gb IBM Deskstar failures with a stuck disc and loud clicking before they replaced it with this 60gb a year ago!)

No strange noises... and still no drive access. Except now i cant even try to reactivate the disc it only give me the option of convert to basic.. hmmm don'#t want to do that me thinks..
I've swapped the drive over to the other ATA socket and no joy there either... Not yet tried it in a different system but i am obviously worried!

Worst thing is there isn't any antivirus software on this system atm, i took off symantec when i installed NOrton then scalled back norton system works to only use norton system doctor.

I'm sure if i'd got a virus then it would have jumped to my OS drive on the SCSI but the OS works fine...

System spec

IBM Netfinity 5000
Dual PIII500
1.5gb ECC Dimms 
4.5 gb SCSI with XP pro as OS 
1x 60gb IBM deskstar NTFS
1x 60gbg Seagate NTFS
Highpoint HTP366 (i think)_
EMU E-card
Voodoo 3

The system has worked fine for several months on XP without any issues until now. 
I love XP - but this has got my head in a spin.

PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN.
Feel free to contact me via ICQ

Thanks

Oh here is a copy of the messages Event viewer\system

Sorry it's huge!

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1500
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:14
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Disk group OzworldDg0: Reimport of disk group failed:
The disk group contains no valid configuration copies

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	dmio
Event Category:	Disk 
Event ID:	57
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:15
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
The system failed to flush data to the transaction log. Corruption may occur.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 01 00 ba 00 ......º.
0008: 02 00 00 00 39 00 04 80 ....9..&#128;
0010: 00 00 00 00 0e 00 00 c0 .......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Ntfs
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	50
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:15
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 04 00 04 00 02 00 52 00 ......R.
0008: 00 00 00 00 32 00 04 80 ....2..&#128;
0010: 00 00 00 00 0e 00 00 c0 .......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 0e 00 00 c0 ...À

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Ntfs
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	50
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:15
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 04 00 04 00 02 00 52 00 ......R.
0008: 00 00 00 00 32 00 04 80 ....2..&#128;
0010: 00 00 00 00 0e 00 00 c0 .......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 0e 00 00 c0 ...À

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	dmio
Event Category:	Disk 
Event ID:	57
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:16
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
The system failed to flush data to the transaction log. Corruption may occur.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 01 00 ba 00 ......º.
0008: 02 00 00 00 39 00 04 80 ....9..&#128;
0010: 00 00 00 00 0e 00 00 c0 .......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	dmio
Event Category:	Disk 
Event ID:	57
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:16
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
The system failed to flush data to the transaction log. Corruption may occur.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 01 00 ba 00 ......º.
0008: 02 00 00 00 39 00 04 80 ....9..&#128;
0010: 00 00 00 00 0e 00 00 c0 .......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Ntfs
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	50
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:16
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 04 00 04 00 02 00 52 00 ......R.
0008: 00 00 00 00 32 00 04 80 ....2..&#128;
0010: 00 00 00 00 0e 00 00 c0 .......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 0e 00 00 c0 ...À

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Ntfs
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	50
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:16
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 04 00 04 00 02 00 52 00 ......R.
0008: 00 00 00 00 32 00 04 80 ....2..&#128;
0010: 00 00 00 00 0e 00 00 c0 .......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 0e 00 00 c0 ...À

it goes on like that then....

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	dmio
Event Category:	Disk 
Event ID:	57
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:19
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
The system failed to flush data to the transaction log. Corruption may occur.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 01 00 ba 00 ......º.
0008: 02 00 00 00 39 00 04 80 ....9..&#128;
0010: 00 00 00 00 0e 00 00 c0 .......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	dmio
Event Category:	Disk 
Event ID:	57
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:19
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
The system failed to flush data to the transaction log. Corruption may occur.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 01 00 ba 00 ......º.
0008: 02 00 00 00 39 00 04 80 ....9..&#128;
0010: 00 00 00 00 0e 00 00 c0 .......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

i suppose for each partition coz again this repeats....

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Volume Volume1-01: Plex Volume1: Plex is defined on a bad device
Cannot be used to start volume

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1500
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Cannot start Volume1 volume, no valid plexes

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Volume Volume2-01: Plex Volume2: Plex is defined on a bad device
Cannot be used to start volume

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1500
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Cannot start Volume2 volume, no valid plexes

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Volume Volume3-01: Plex Volume3: Plex is defined on a bad device
Cannot be used to start volume

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1500
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Cannot start Volume3 volume, no valid plexes

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Volume Volume4-01: Plex Volume4: Plex is defined on a bad device
Cannot be used to start volume

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1500
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Cannot start Volume4 volume, no valid plexes

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Volume Volume5-01: Plex Volume5: Plex is defined on a bad device
Cannot be used to start volume

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1500
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Cannot start Volume5 volume, no valid plexes

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Volume Volume6-01: Plex Volume6: Plex is defined on a bad device
Cannot be used to start volume

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1500
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:55
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Cannot start Volume6 volume, no valid plexes

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	LDM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:00:58
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
Disk Disk1 in group OzworldDg0: Disk device not found

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	LDMS
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	3023
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:12:42
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
The Logical Disk Manager Service failed while registering for device handle notifications on device \\?\ide#cdrom___lg_cd-rom_crd-8322b__________________1.07____#39313839312f2f31373120202020202020202020#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}. Win32 Error: 1066.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	LDMS
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	3023
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:12:42
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
The Logical Disk Manager Service failed while registering for device handle notifications on device \\?\storage#volume#1&30a96598&0&signature4a3b3287offset7e00length10c191600#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}. Win32 Error: 1066.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	dmboot
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	3
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:11:59
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
dmboot: Failed to start volume Volume1 (F

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 03 00 4e 00 ......N.
0008: 00 00 00 00 03 00 50 c0 ......PÀ
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	dmboot
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	3
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:11:59
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
dmboot: Failed to start volume Volume2 (G

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 03 00 4e 00 ......N.
0008: 00 00 00 00 03 00 50 c0 ......PÀ
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	dmboot
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	3
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:11:59
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
dmboot: Failed to start volume Volume3 (H

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 03 00 4e 00 ......N.
0008: 00 00 00 00 03 00 50 c0 ......PÀ
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	dmboot
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	3
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:11:59
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
dmboot: Failed to start volume Volume4 (I

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 03 00 4e 00 ......N.
0008: 00 00 00 00 03 00 50 c0 ......PÀ
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	dmboot
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	3
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:11:59
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
dmboot: Failed to start volume Volume5 (J

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 03 00 4e 00 ......N.
0008: 00 00 00 00 03 00 50 c0 ......PÀ
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	dmboot
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	3
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:11:59
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
dmboot: Failed to start volume Volume6 (K

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 03 00 4e 00 ......N.
0008: 00 00 00 00 03 00 50 c0 ......PÀ
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Cdrom
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7
Date: 09/07/2002
Time: 13:12:15
User: N/A
Computer:	OZWORLD
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom2, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ....&#156;..À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 6c 0c 00 00 00 00 00 00 l.......
0030: ff ff ff ff 00 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: ff 20 0a 12 48 02 00 00 ÿ ..H...
0048: 00 08 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 30 e0 e9 e1 30 9b 89 82 0àéá0&#155;&#137;&#130;
0058: 00 00 00 00 18 4b 7e 82 .....K~&#130;
0060: 00 f0 b7 82 00 01 00 00 .ð·&#130;....
0068: 28 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 (.......
0070: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: f0 00 03 00 00 01 00 0a ð.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

and then a string of firmware errors for the Highpoint.. strange coz the firmware was upto date.

Help and support center didn't help.

fingers crossed...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Bandwidth hog....LOL
You stated that you are using a SCSI RAID array? You can't use IDE drives in a SCSI array. Or is your OS on a pair of SCSI drives and the data files on the IDE drives. Your description confuses me. 

If it is a RAID array one of your drives may be corrupt thus making the whole array corrupt. If one drive fails in a RAID array you are pretty much out all of your data unless you have a back up. If it is mirrored then it isn't such a big deal.

Just clarify things and maybe we can figure this one out.


----------



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

Is that what i said?

i thought i said that my OS was on 4.5gb SCSI in my hotswap raid array and the IDE drives were both on a Highpoint ATA card accross the PCI bus!

IDE obviously don't fit into a SCSI port, unless you melt down the interface of the drive and hammer it home.

Trying to fit an IDE drive into a scsi array would be akin to throwing it at the wall and hoping it would stick so far as getting the getting any use from the drive.

This is a serious corruption issue [no offence taken]

as for bandwidth hog...
Yes this is a T5 and yes i could have used an attachment....
...but who's wasting space!



Booyaka sha


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

You have a one drive RAID array? I was also confused by you saying you have the OS on an array and then the only time you talk about more than one drive is on IDE, almost makes it sound as if the drives are in an array.

So the IDE drives are just single drives hooked to a controller card, not RAID.


----------



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes that's right...

I was trying to point out that the HD with the OS install is on a SCSI drive in the raid array.. I only have one SCSI drive (out of a possible 5 slots). 
[I'm looking into getting another 2x 9gb SCSI for appz/stripping across discs..]

But the current situation is that the IDE's are my storage.. 
'over ATA through the PCI bus'

Basically the OS is intact and on a SCSI drive in the raid array.
Therefore i can use event viewer and system management to see the chain of events leading up to and after the corruption.
[The OS works so i can still work on the system and diagnose the problem. Hence text from event viewer]

Be it caused by Hardware failure or virus, which i'm now realising to be the case.

[BTW. The blank boot partition on the IDE is there in case of emergency should the SCSI ever crap out]

I just need to know if the data can be extracted from the disc and how i'd go about getting that sorted.

Thanks, sorry if my first post was a little garbled.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Well if you only have a single drive you do not have an array, you need at least two disks for an array, hence the confusion.

You may want to look here for some older SCSI stuff that may be of interest, http://www.softwareandstuff.com/hdwstorage.html

So are you saying you presently are unable to access either of the two IDE disks? or just one of them? Have you tried moving them off of the controller and onto the motherboard?


----------



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

Firmware corruption on the Highpoint ATA card.
(and thinking it's a coincedence how it happened almost bang on 130hrs [which made me think virus at first])

The fact that i'm getting errors with the ata card in event viewer now leads me to believe that could be the cause.

Therefore if firmware corruption is cause and HD corruption being the result is this data recoverable?

having read the event viewer more closely i think the game install has little to do with the issue as i suspected.

I need to find a way or a place to extract the data...
...or reverse the fault.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

So......have you tried moving the drives off of the controller? then running chkdsk to try to fix them?


----------



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

No, i've not actually tried the drive with onboard IDE. 
Which is a good point, i'll try that and also will try in a different system later.

the data is only corrupt on one of the two drives [being the IBM].
the other drive [Seagate] works fine... I've have tried switched the IBM from primary to secondary on the ATA with no result.

And I see where the confusion came in...


----------



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

I've tried check disc... it doesn't see the drive [but then it was still on the ata]

I'll try that when i add the HD to the onboard IDE.


----------



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks for the link.. i'll check into that.
I've been looking on ebay, some good prices for SCSI HD's there.
Thing is being in New Zealand shipping needs to be added too...
[and to get anywhere near 120gb HD would cost heaps.]

I need to be careful which SCSI drives i buy, they have to be slimline to fit the hotswap caddys.


----------



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

check disc didn't fix the errors...

I've been checking the web and found a few progs which claim they can recover lost data on NTFS partitions.
Anyone know which is best or most recomended?

Thanks


----------



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

Nope - The hard drive cannot be seen in chkdsk.

We tried a DOS recovery program which has recovered 11gb from around 50gb which was lost. 

I am wondering if anyone knew if other DOS recovery apps would see more of the raw data than the prog which we used or if they are all fairly simmilar. ie do some do more detailed scans than others? 

I've found numerous apps out there.. such as:
Getbackdata for NTFS, Stellar Pheonix, DIY data recovery repoman, restorer 2000, hallogram disc commander, pc inspector file recovery.... the list goes on... 

I now have the IBM Drive fitness test DOS app and will try that once i can get to another system... hopefully i can recover more than i have so far. 

The other thing i'd like to find out is if mounting the drive in a linux system would help ... ie. being able to read the raw data without the need for MBR or partition table.

There must be a way of getting more of this data back!!!

The option to send the drive away for detailed analysis is not possible for me, due to the cost being $1000+++

fingers crossed.


----------



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

By the way...

I am almost 100% certain that the eror is due to corruption and not a hardware failure or virus.

[The firmware for Highpoint (Hpt366) ATA controller being the problem - conflict between IBM and Seagate drives - when DLing from FTP and web at the same time to both drives, corruption occured]....


----------

